# coding for psa screening lab



## JAMES (May 4, 2011)

I received a denial from bc/bs for psa screening lab. I used 84153 with diag. code v76.44 this was denied.  When I called bc/bs they state the cpt should be a screening code, should I have used G0103 with V76.44.  They denied all the labs on this claim because of this one claim line.  This was a screening lab for the patient. 

Any input would be appreciated .


----------



## bsuse (May 5, 2011)

the screening code, V76.44,  is used only with G0103, to use 84153, you would need a dx pertinent to the prostate, as in 600.00, 600.01. the V76.44 cannot be used with the diagnostic 84153 test.


----------

